# Crown Tundra



## Figment (Oct 24, 2020)

So, now that the Crown Tundra has been out for a day now, I would like to see your thoughts on it, tbh, it was fine, it definitely feels like Sword and Shield are at the very least complete games at this point now. I will just spoiler the rest of my talking.


Spoiler



1. The way you get Spiritomb is a great callback to Gen 4, even though people without Switch Online will not like it one bit.
2. The plot with Calyrex was actually kinda cool, not gonna lie.
3. I liked the fact that you could get the Swords of Justice and Keldeo now as an optional sidequest similar to the Alolan Diglett quest from the Isle of Armor.
4. I still would honestly like a bit more of my favorite Pokemon to be added back in, thankfully, the large majority are in, so that's good, the main problem I see is that why would you only add just the Hoenn starters? Dynamax Adventures could've been a really good place to add every other starter as well, I know that may be asking a lot for an extra 36 Pokemon, but those Pokemon are the most likely to be someone's favorite, as they are literally the first Pokemon you ever own, you're bound to grow attached to them.
5. The new legendaries are pretty cool, not gonna lie, and, as always with Pokemon, the new music is great.
6. Game Freak knew what they were doing with the fight with Peony at the beginning of the Crown Tundra story. You can't say "the more ultra-MEGA determined it gets!", while sending out an Aggron as your ace Pokemon, and have us not expect Megas are coming back.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 24, 2020)

Yesterday I caught a shiny Kantonian Moltres in my second ever raid Adventure


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 24, 2020)

is it worth buying the expansion pass for the crown tundra ?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 24, 2020)

Hydreigon25 said:


> is it worth buying the expansion pass for the crown tundra ?


Absolutely


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Oct 25, 2020)

Crown tundra is really fun. A bit short, but a lovely adventure nonetheless


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 25, 2020)

I got a shiny Drednaw after a failed attempt on Zygarde


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm shiny hunting for Tapu Koko/Zygarde/Any other cool legendary


----------



## Stryke (Oct 27, 2020)

I found a shiny Claydol by chance that used Explosion on me


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 27, 2020)

Stryke said:


> I found a shiny Claydol by chance that used Explosion on me


big fucking F my dude


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jan 15, 2021)

I got shiny tapu koko at last ;__;


----------

